# New tank!



## missfish1996 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm getting a 5-6 gallon tank and how do I get my fish in there and everything. ????? :?: 


Clueless.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Ummm...from where?


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

well first your primary goal is to cycle the new tank. after that you get both water temps the same. after that you may add him in


----------



## missfish1996 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

Do you mean how do you transfer it to the tank? Well you can either just put the container he came in into the tank and let him swim out or scoop him up with a net and put him in. The net keeps all of the yuck from the container from getting into the tank. :wink:


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

If they're coming from a fish store you ALWAYS net them out, doing otherwise can cause some pretty wicked problems. If you're moving them from one of your own tanks you need to re-acclimate and if you haven't had any meds or disease problems in your other tank it's probably safe to let them swim out rather than stress them further by netting them again.


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

Ya. Flashy girl is probably right. I'm no expert. :wink:


----------

